# Sharpening bowl gouge on the cheap



## Dario (Jan 22, 2007)

Not quite wolverine nor varigrind ...but the results work.

My cost is about $3.00 so my setup will never win any beauty pageant but it works.  Here is a freshly re-ground bowl gouge from a standard/regular shape to an "Ellsworth" grind.  I didn't cut the tip too much (to save some steel) so there is a bit of double bevel still.  It will be gone after a few trips to the grinder.

The base is a scrap wood (from milling pen blanks) screwed to a block of another scrap piece. The end received a few mounting pieces at various height and distance from the end (I have 3 right there).  The dimples were drilled so the jig won't slip.

The ala "ellsworth jig" is again made from a scrap wood drilled through.  The locking mechanish is an eye bolt with a metal insert on the wood so it will not destroy the wood easily.  The post is just a long lag bolt and I just cut off the head.

Hope this helps others who plan on making their own jig.

I am using a 6" high speed grinder so it works with that.  It can easily be adapted to 8" also by making the mounting part on the end higher by an inch.


----------



## beamer (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay, so yours is cheaper than mine ... but mine's adjustable!!!

This looks very nice. I like the pointed end of the rod, can't get much more accurate than that! I bet you use that eye-bolt to hang it up when yer done, too, huh? Okay, so yours is easier to store, too. LOL


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 22, 2007)

What ever works, Dario. And it looks like this will. I just bought the Wolverine knock off that PSI has, but haven't installed it yet. That comes with the shop reorg.[]


----------



## Dario (Jan 22, 2007)

I will be the first to admit that given the chance I will buy the wolverine and varigrind...but for now this will suffice [:I]  I have other "better" things to buy before this get upgraded.

I can make this adjustable easy but I was in a hurry...maybe some day LOL

My next show and tell will be my bowl steady and spindle/vase steady that can handle up to 15" diameter []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 23, 2007)

I always admire ingenuity. And you have a WINNAH!


----------



## Marc Phillips (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like it works like a champ!

You've probably seen the one I use to make... this was BW (Before Wolverine [] ) ... it was adjustable, but I never adjusted it after once finding the "right" angle I wanted... 






Good job!


----------



## Dario (Jan 23, 2007)

Marc,

You might not believe it but one of my references is your jig....much simplified version which actually works better for me...less to mess up LOL.  Same is true with the fixed mounting bar.   These fixed location makes for easy repeatability.  All I have to do is make sure I have the same length of tool protruding out the jig.  Easily remedied by a drilled block of wood too []

I have to admit, I cannot make anything as cool as your version, even if I tried []


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Dario, the jig looks easy to make and I am sure it works great!!  
Thanks again for posting


----------

